# Pleco has a sucked in stomach and frayed fins



## InfoJunkie (Feb 9, 2013)

I bought a pleco from walmart last night. I noticed the stomach was sucked in and it's fin were frayed. I knew i shouldn't have bought it in that condition but i didn't want to leave it there to die. So i put an algae wafer and an algae covered rock I have from my aquarium in a bowl. (separated from my ADF and goldfish) He doesn't seem to be eating . My question is can he be saved and what should i do to make him healthy again? Please help i know I sound crazy but I don't want him to suffer..


----------



## essjay (Dec 30, 2012)

Poor little guy :-( Hopefully giving him a couple of days in a quiet, dark place will let him settle, making sure he has a cave or something so he can hide.. Most fish don't eat the first day you get them home, from the stress of being caught, travelling etc.. 

Medication wise, I'd be careful with that as they are very sensitive from what I have researched.. Small daily water changes and keeping the water temp at 26*C or so might be the best thing..

I know it's really hard, but giving him a bit of space and a dark,quiet spot might help him perk up a bit and encourage him to eat..


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

The term "pleco" is a common name that has been used for over 100 fish from the animal family Loricariidae. Many of these fish are imported which means you may have to ween these fish on to pellet foods. Some of the more common species are raised domestically but there is no telling even with those. The best thing to do would be to blanch/cook some veggies and place it in the tank. Lettuce (only use iceberg as a last resort), cucumber and zucchini are some of the most commonly veggies that I have seen used and I would suggested you start with these. Continue to try pellet foods but make sure to remove any uneaten to prevent polluting the water. Also, just and fyi some of the common plecos get 12" long and once they get large will need a large tank (55g, 48" L) with heavy filtration.


----------



## InfoJunkie (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, but it died last night :-( .


----------



## essjay (Dec 30, 2012)

Aww.. Sorry to hear that InfoJunkie... Cold comfort I know, but at least he had a peaceful couple of days..


----------

